

Paypal System Outage - mef
https://www.x.com/content/follow-major-impact-express-checkout-paypal-apis-virtual-terminal-and-website-payments-pro

======
robglas
Hi, I'm with PayPal. Comments are my own. :-)

Yes, I could've imagined a better way to start the week.

We had some errors on our API's being returned in the morning (7-10am GMT)
followed by prolonged issues with Instant Payment Notification messages not
getting sent out to merchants.

Things are looking up again and Instant Payment Notification messages are
currently going out. We're now working on reducing the backlog of messages.

This is expected to take the next 24 hours before we're fully caught up.

A few more updates are available at [https://www.x.com/content/update-5-issue-
receiving-instant-p...](https://www.x.com/content/update-5-issue-receiving-
instant-payment-notifications-ipns-jan-27)

Let me know if you, or anyone affected by these issues, have any questions and
I'll do my best to answer them.

-Robert

